# Long ago losses



## LinuxTux37 (Jul 29, 2010)

When I was 2-5, my mom and I took care of bettas, usually about two at a time. We were uneducated then, and we had them in little gallon vases and pickle jars, but they led good lives. Here is the list of who I can remember (Note: very many toddler inspired names )
Mr. Chompers
Pasta
Motor
Mr. John
*name unknown but remembered very well*
Sage
Cactus

Many more that I have forgotten names of.

As you can tell, I was about three when I named most of these, so they have funny names. They are missed.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

It's so nice that you remember them.  I'm sure you loved them.


----------

